# Which Marriott to stay for Disneyworld trip



## luv_maui (Jan 29, 2012)

For a Disneyworld trip, which Marriott timeshare would you stay at and why?  Are any of them on property of Disneyworld?  We would be mainly going for Disneyworld so closeness would be helpful, but certainly for those off rest days, a nice pool and amenities at Marriott would be appreciated.


----------



## cruisin (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like imperial palms, super close huge 3 bedroom units, you also get to use the marriott world center hotel pool. super close.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 29, 2012)

cruisin said:


> I really like imperial palms, super close huge 3 bedroom units, you also get to use the marriott world center hotel pool. super close.



I agree if you want  3 bedrooms.  If 2 bedrooms are just as good, I prefer Sabal Palms.  Same advantages as Imperial Palms and the closest to the World Center (just a very short walk).


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 29, 2012)

My only comment for you is to look at a map and understand what it means to be "close" to Disney World.  The place is huge so even if you are close to Downtown Disney (like Imperial Palms), you aren't very close to Magic Kingdom.  Pick the one that you like best from an amenities perspective and then know that you will drive 10-20 minutes to any one of the theme parks.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 29, 2012)

*follow-up questions on difference betweem Marriott Orlando timeshares*

So after reading TUG reviews:

1) Sabal Palms (MSP) - closest
2) Harbour Lake (MHZ) - newest(?)
3) Grande Vista (MGR/MGV) - very popular

All of the above, in a 2 bedroom are available for the week we want to go.

Questions:

1) What's the difference between MGR vs. MGV?
2) do any of them have offer in-room internet service, and at a reasonable cost?
3) are there any daily taxes and/or other fees (parking) at check-out?
4) do any of them have in-bedroom TVs?
5) which has the best pools on-site?
6) what are oldest to newest ones and how would you rate the quality of furnishings for each?
7) how would you rate the quality of beds in each?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 29, 2012)

luv_maui said:


> For a Disneyworld trip, which Marriott timeshare would you stay at and why?  Are any of them on property of Disneyworld?  We would be mainly going for Disneyworld so closeness would be helpful, but certainly for those off rest days, a nice pool and amenities at Marriott would be appreciated.






Everyone seems to forgotten about the newest property;  Lakeshore Reserve.

Never been there, but I hear it's quite nice!

That's the one I'd pick.....




.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 29, 2012)

good morning...

I have been to many of them....

Lakeshore
Lakeshore
Lakeshore....

not even close...


----------



## applegirl (Jan 29, 2012)

If kids are with you, then nice pool area is definitely important!  Maybe check the websites of each to see if there are pictures of the pool areas.  Have a great time!

Janna


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

luv_maui said:


> So after reading TUG reviews:
> 
> 1) Sabal Palms (MSP) - closest
> 2) Harbour Lake (MHZ) - newest(?)
> ...



No difference from an exchange standpoint.



> 2) do any of them have offer in-room internet service, and at a reasonable cost?



All Marriott timeshares offer in room internet, some wired, most wifi. Always at no extra cost.



> 3) are there any daily taxes and/or other fees (parking) at check-out?



None in Orlando charge for parking.



> 4) do any of them have in-bedroom TVs?



I believe that all the resorts have televisions in the bedrooms in addition to the living rooms.



> 5) which has the best pools on-site?



The Palms resorts have access to the World Center pools which are great. As for the timeshare resorts, I would say Grande Vista has the best pools.



> 6) what are oldest to newest ones and how would you rate the quality of furnishings for each?



Lakeshore Reserve is the newest, then Harbour Lake, Grande Vista and then the Palms resorts.



> 7) how would you rate the quality of beds in each?



They should all be of similar quality as long as they have undergone recent renovations.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 29, 2012)

My most recent stay was Cypress Harbour and I was very impressed. The ground and landscaping are beautiful. It has the feel of a very loved, well maintained resort. All units are 2 bedrooms and there are 2 pool areas with some great facilities for children. The location was very convenient to the parks, restaurants & shopping. I would highly recommend Cypress Harbour. 

I had previously stayed at Lakeshore Reserve in a 2 bedroom. This property isn't complete, they only have 2 buildings (4 ? stories each) and 2 sections of townhomes. I don't know if/when they will continue construction. The units are very impressive and you can also use the pools at the JW Marriott & Ritz next door. It's a bit of a walk to the other pools and we thought the pool at Lakeshore Reserve was great. This property seemed more isolated from the Disney parks, shopping & restaurants. I would definitely go back, but I almost prefer Cypress Harbour to Lakeshore Reserve. 

Many years ago we stayed at Imperial Palms & Royal Palms. Although these properties are older they are very well maintained. You can't beat the close location to Disney and the use of the Marriott Orlando World Center's pool & facilities. If you have children they would probably love the pools at the World Center. 

I haven't stayed at Grande Vista or Harbour Lake.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think an important question to know is who is going to be in your party?  A group of adults or a young family?  What are the ages of the kids in your party?

Some of the properties do kids activities better than others.  Marriott Harbour Lake has the best pools for kids and tons of kids activities, organized and not.  There is a miniature golf course that my kids played at least once a day.  Plus, this resort is smaller than Grande Vista, so our kids had the freedom to go between the pools themselves.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 29, 2012)

jlp879 said:


> I think an important question to know is who is going to be in your party?  A group of adults or a young family?  What are the ages of the kids in your party?
> 
> Some of the properties do kids activities better than others.  Marriott Harbour Lake has the best pools for kids and tons of kids activities, organized and not.  There is a miniature golf course that my kids played at least once a day.  Plus, this resort is smaller than Grande Vista, so our kids had the freedom to go between the pools themselves.



2 adults and 2 teenagers(14,16).  Plan to spend most of the time at theme parks but 1-2 days on property enjoying the resort.


----------



## Sales Executive (Jan 29, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Everyone seems to forgotten about the newest property;  Lakeshore Reserve.
> 
> Never been there, but I hear it's quite nice!
> 
> ...



   I would have to agree.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 29, 2012)

Sales Executive said:


> I would have to agree.



Unfortunately there was absolutely no inventory available.  We're using an XYZ and they told me our first choice, Grand Vista was not available for XYZ even though I could see the inventory on-line.  Iasked if she could check with a supervisor, same answer - no.

Our only options for now are Cypress Harbour or the Palms (Royal or Sabal).


----------



## enma (Jan 29, 2012)

How far is XYZ going now...late spring? Early summer?
I just exchanged Grande Vista studio for Sabal Palms 2 bedroom in June. Just needed something bigger. Really wanted Cypress Harbour but my studio wasn't a strong enough trader to get it. Stayed at Cypress Harbour in October and loved it even though the second bedroom was small.  I have never stayed at Sabal Palms but have read nice things about it. Very close to Disney World.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 29, 2012)

enma said:


> How far is XYZ going now...late spring? Early summer?
> I just exchanged Grande Vista studio for Sabal Palms 2 bedroom in June. Just needed something bigger. Really wanted Cypress Harbour but my studio wasn't a strong enough trader to get it. Stayed at Cypress Harbour in October and loved it even though the second bedroom was small.  I have never stayed at Sabal Palms but have read nice things about it. Very close to Disney World.



There is a thread in the Sightings forum that shows when inventory is through. Though you have to be a TUG member to get to that forum.

If you were looking for something bigger why would you not just re-exchange for something bigger if you see it online instead of an XYZ? If you want two units, then XYZ is the best option, but something bigger a re-exchange is ideal, and cheaper.

Not sure why your MGV studio could see a Sabal Palms and not a Cypress Harbour. Sabal must not be as in demand.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 30, 2012)

enma said:


> How far is XYZ going now...late spring? Early summer?
> I just exchanged Grande Vista studio for Sabal Palms 2 bedroom in June. Just needed something bigger. Really wanted Cypress Harbour but my studio wasn't a strong enough trader to get it. Stayed at Cypress Harbour in October and loved it even though the second bedroom was small.  I have never stayed at Sabal Palms but have read nice things about it. Very close to Disney World.


Sabal Palms is excellent now that it has been completely refurbished.


----------



## TSPam (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
cypress harbour has a queen bed and a fold out in the end bedroom. 
sabal has a twin/single and a double in bedroom 2
Royal has a double (maybe a queen) and a day bed in bedroom 2.

Cypress has many more evening activities than the Palms (at least in December when we were there-the palms had no evening activities)

Harbour lake would not be a good choice for teens even if you could get it. 

Cypress has a teen room as does Sabal (don't remember about Royal)

Royal and Sabal are definitely closer to Disney but only by about 7-10 minutes


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 30, 2012)

TSPam said:


> Cypress has many more evening activities than the Palms (at least in December when we were there-the palms had no evening activities).



But you can take advantage of all activities at the World Center.  The World Center is an integral part of the experience at all three of the Palms resorts on the property.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 30, 2012)

luv_maui said:


> Our only options for now are Cypress Harbour or the Palms (Royal or Sabal).



I'd be very happy with any of these options.


----------



## philatraveler02 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have stayed at Sabah and cypress many times, also at lakeshore once .
All 3are fantastic but I think more activities at cypress for kids - 
Basketball , pool , bikes etc 
Slight bit more of a drive to Disney from cypress but not that much
You cannot go wrong with Sabah or cypress
John


----------



## abg1688 (Jan 30, 2012)

My family stayed at Grande Vista last year and toured Cypress and Harbor Lake while we were there.  We liked Grande Vista the most.  The ground is brighter and grand.  Cypress is cozy, but a little dark due to all the trees.  Harbor Lake has all the activities, but we were not impressed by the buildings. Seemed a little out dated.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you have a rental car (which you need in Orlando IMO) I wouldn't be concerned about the proximity to WDW. You will likely spend more time driving around WDW property getting to the parks than you do driving outside of Disney trying to get to the WDW gates. Pick the one that had the amenities that best suit your needs. The distance between the most distant Marriott properties is probably at most 15 minutes.


----------



## sparty (Jan 31, 2012)

Sales Executive said:


> I would have to agree.





luv_maui said:


> Unfortunately there was absolutely no inventory available.  We're using an XYZ and they told me our first choice, Grand Vista was not available for XYZ even though I could see the inventory on-line.  Iasked if she could check with a supervisor, same answer - no.
> 
> Our only options for now are Cypress Harbour or the Palms (Royal or Sabal).



I wonder if Sales Executive can comment on whether Marriott is intentionally holding prime II deposits until they are within 60 days vs the more traditional 12 mos window of the past?

This is what happened with me recently on an II exchange to Lakeshore Reserve. I got it, but I got it within a 45 day window which did me no good. I can't travel with that short of notice.   I had to give it back.

To me the 60 day or less window appears to be a very real deposit pattern that is occurring.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Love Cypress Harbour.  It's the nicest Marriott in Orlando (my opinion).  The units have recently been redone, and I adore the lake, the views, and the location.  I would take CH over GV any day of the week.  Haven't stayed at Lakeshore Reserve yet, but I can say I was not impress with Harbour Lake.


----------



## jme (Jan 31, 2012)

Funny to read all the favorites. Truth is, you can't miss with any of them, and all of them are impressive. The Palms (Imperial, Sabal, Royal) are all closest to the parks, and are wonderful due to recent refurbishments.

The others are still a short drive and really makes no difference. An extra 3-8 minutes, who cares? 

We've stayed at two of the Palms, Cypress Harbour, and Grande Vista , and visited the others......all are great. CH has a screened-in porch and beautiful relaxing units, GV has great pools and nice units, the 3 Palms are all huge villas and are next door to the Marriott World Center Hotel which has awesome pools.....so take your pick. 

Harbour Lake is also close...across the street from Cypress Harbour, and is geared toward kids.....more simple units, tho.  

The NICEST BY FAR is Lakeshore Reserve....so if you want a Ritz Carlton class type resort, that's it, as compared to a regular great Marriott. 
I would have to say it's spectacular.  Depends on what you like-----the variations are there, but all are nice. Forget the distances---it doesn't really matter.


----------

